# Rabbit recipe wanted



## dbesed (Feb 22, 2012)

I was thinking of making rabbit with polenta or tagliatelle and i found this recipe online: http://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/rabbit_cacciatore/ It seems delicious

I wonder if you guys have any tested good rabbit recipe?


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 22, 2012)

I tried this one and loved it. 

http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Rabbit-in-Mustard-Sauce

k.


----------



## Craig (Feb 22, 2012)

I liked this one quite a bit:

http://www.foodnetwork.ca/recipes/recipe.html?dishid=8253


----------



## Ordo (Feb 22, 2012)

This is superb:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqrXq0pKga4&feature=related


----------



## Ordo (Feb 22, 2012)

And Angelo Trinco is to rabbit what J. Pepín is to chicken.

[video=youtube;J6ud68Qmdyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6ud68Qmdyc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## shankster (Feb 22, 2012)

I had to de-bone a rabbit a couple weeks ago,and I used this video as a guide(mine didn't turn out as pretty as his,not bad for my first time though).
We stuffed it with foie gras,pork tenderloin,double smoked bacon some black truffle shavings and bread soaked in grappa with some eggs to bind it..It was real good but it's a 2 day process and we had to tweek it a bit,some of the ingredients weren't readily available
I can't remember the classic French name for this dish..


----------



## mano (Feb 22, 2012)

I like the OP's recipe, but as an alternative, simply braise it and serve with risotto, using the braising liquid along with water or chicken stock. A French chef showed me how he braised wild hare and the trick is to limit the time in the dutch oven, otherwise it dries out.

Find any decent braising recipe (if you want mine I'll print it) and you'll get a terrific meal. Remember, it's a basic game meat and there's no real need to gussy it up too much.

Be sure to add some honest soul for best results.


----------



## jmforge (Feb 24, 2012)

Fry that little mother up just like the Colonel does. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;kOsHRWs-H3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOsHRWs-H3o[/video]

Sous Vide Hind Quarters
Grilled Front Quarters
Roasted Garlic and Spinich Stuffed Prosciutto Wrapped Saddle
Mustard Crusted Rack,
Warm Beluga Lentil Salad, Roasted Baby Golden Beets, Marinated Grape Tomatoes, Maitake Mushrooms,
Jus Natural


----------



## dbesed (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks guys all recipes looks great . I think i will do as mano said and will try to simply braised it or just use the original recipe because this is the first time i will make rabbit. So mano if you would like to share a recipe with us, i will be grateful 

The dishes that are in theory and Ordo videos are spectacular but way too time consuming  So maybe the next time


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 24, 2012)

My tried and true method is to mix salt, pepper, a little bit of garlic powder, onion powder and flour - dust the rabbit in the mix and brown it - throw some stock in the bottom of the pan (probably about 1/2 cup) and steam it for about an hour. Then deglaze with some stock and then I usually make a milk gravy with that.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 24, 2012)

Of course, hasenpfeffer is always a classic...

[video=youtube;lDe8fTgVUZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDe8fTgVUZw[/video]


----------



## Citizen Snips (Feb 24, 2012)

i rub them with with 5 spice. dont bother with deboning them. roast them in a big pan, and braise them with some stock, onions, celery, carrots, bay leaves and black peppercorns. once they are cooked through, remove them from the stock and pick the meat. 

use the bones and the remaining stock to make a jus. 

i like to serve it up the picked rabbit meat with fresh pasta (do not used dried...ever) and the jus as the sauce. good things to put with it are english peas, braised onions (from julia childs book), fresh parm, etc.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 24, 2012)

Citizen Snips said:


> i rub them with with 5 spice. dont bother with deboning them. roast them in a big pan, and braise them with some stock, onions, celery, carrots, bay leaves and black peppercorns. once they are cooked through, remove them from the stock and pick the meat.
> 
> use the bones and the remaining stock to make a jus.
> 
> i like to serve it up the picked rabbit meat with fresh pasta (do not used dried...ever) and the jus as the sauce. good things to put with it are english peas, braised onions (from julia childs book), fresh parm, etc.



That sounds amazing. I love rabbit pasta.

k.


----------

